# Teacup pin cushion



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I found a tute on the Internet for these and thought I'd give it a try. I was pretty please except I think it probably needs some braid or "something" around the rim to dress it up. I donated it to a silent auction for the Food Pantry today. Will be interested to see what it brings.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, it's pretty and feminine. 

I've got my grandmother's China.... I've thinking about making one formyself since I first saw one at a craft show a few years ago.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is soooo Cute...
I am sure it will do good at the auction....
bopeep


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

That is so cute!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Very cute. :thumb:

I did one last year:








I thought it needed trim of some sort, too, hence the lace.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Did you glue the ball in the cup?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Not sure about Belfry, but mine is a piece of steel wool, wrapped in a layer of cotton batting, wrapped in a piece of red fabric (tied like a ponytail where it comes together) and then hotglued into the teacup. 
E6000 glues the cup to the saucer now, after the hot glue let go.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I have one tea cup f/old dishes...as we use mugs and I think I'll do this!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I also put steel wool in mine, but just a "disk" under a top layer of batting then enough extra batting to make a ball which I hotglued to the inside of the cup . Thanks for the heads up about hot glue possibly not sticking the cut and saucer together well. I have some gel superglue and will use that for any others I make.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

OOOooohhh! I could go gaga over these. I love victorian almost as much as I love primitive country!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

Well now I know what to do with that lone teacup I found in the cabinet today! Its doesn't have a saucer but it would still look cute made into one of these. Plus I have NO idea where it came from.........


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Cute! good job!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Like it the way it is with no "edging" - it's really a cup of pincushion! If you have a nice rim, don't hide it.

Made a few of these too, plain old Elmer's works great and doesn't spoil the cup. They're great for hatpin collections - my first one was a keepsake of a lady's own teacup and her hatpins. The same thing works great for those miniature china shoes too - no hot glue there especially!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd be really surprised if elmers didn't let go, too... I almost broke my saucer the day I picked it up to pin a binding in front of the TV. The saucer just dropped right off!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Well first off, I never saw any point to sticking the cup to the saucer. I fill pincusions with buckshot under cotton batting, so they're heavy enough to sit still. A china repair glue will hold well. Another thing that would work is silicon, also reversible.

Just my feelings, but I like these kind of things that have been "repurposed" to not be drilled or hotglued. There's the whimsey for me, keeping the integrity of a cup and saucer.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

And I wanted permanent. I have no emotional attachment to a teacup I got at the thrift store for a buck.  also, I like being able to pick it up by the handle


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

For folks like TenBusyBees that may have keepsake china, silicon will stick 'em up & it can be undone by razoring it off. :benice: Sticking the cup to the saucer sure would make it more stable for use.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I need to quit thinking about it and do it... the more I see them the more I like.
Thanks for the heads up on the silicone.


----------

